# Fishing the Middle Grounds and Vicinity



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: For many serious off shore fishermen the full moon periods are really special. Somehow, when you are 100 miles deep into the very hart of our gulf of Mexico, that big full moon is even more stunning, more PRICELESS!

We will be 'Fishing the Middle Grounds and Vicinity' two days before the full moon. It simply does not get any better than that. We will be looking for mangrove snapper, American reds, and huge grouper. As always, the Florida's on board fishing advisor, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:

Tony, we need some big, lively, pins. It's gag season:

We are ready...Let's go!


Before we start trolling let's visit Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy. Center cut pork chops, with Jersey Girl's special gravy, steamed green beans, and mashed potatoes...it just does not get any better than that:

What a fight:


Talk about a real fighter:

After a few more kings, mackerel, and bonito, it's time to hit our air conditioned bunks. After all, we will be challenging the monsters of the deep for over twenty four hours of actual fishing time. 
Early Friday evening, we are 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, and eager to get started. Fellow Florida native, Mr. Jeff Dixon of St. Pete, Florida, leads the way:

Nice American red:

Mr. Bo Janecka, owner of Janecka Electric, is all smiles, and for good reason:

Nice red grouper. It's still early and we already have a nice, 
diversified, catch:

It's always an honor to have the hard working, dedicated, biologist of the FWC with us. This is real, up to date, on the water, data:

Friday night, once again Lakewood Sr. High, St. Pete College, and FAU University's Mr. Jeff Dixon leads the way. By the way, don't ask Jeff what happens when Lakewood challenges my school, Jesuit, on the football field; he would rather forget that!

We are fishing two days before the full moon. The best of the best mangrove snapper time:


Now that's looking good!

Just think! We can keep gags for the remainder of the year. Will, that's a nice one:

Our man from Osteen, Florida, is all smiles:

The night bite has been steady, but not as fast as we would like. Wonder what 'Saturday Morning' will bring?

On thing is for sure, 'We are well protected!'

Nice tuna:

What a prize! Let's troll for tuna while looking for the next stop:


Mango time! Once again John shows us how it's done:

We learned our lesson well:


Now this is...'LOOKING GOOD!'

These hard to fool, hard to hook, mangos put up a good fight:


Omar, of BIG 'O' custom rods, shows us how to catch yellow tail snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What a smile. This gentleman is enjoying every minute of every day:

Want to catch red grouper? Talk to John:

Our fishing advisor writes: 
"On one spot a young man who was fishing with his Uncle caught a nice Mango and said I was watching him (pointed at me) and did what he did and it worked. Nice to see a teenager getting hooked on fishing and not starring at a phone."
Mr. Elijah Bogdansky, Miami, Florida, learned a great deal from watching John:

Ms. Kande G. Puretz, St. Pete, Florida, owner of Forever Green Tree Service for 38 years, shows the men hot to do it. What an honor having ladies on the Florida Fisherman ll:

Look at the color on that red grouper:

Nice scamp! Scamp grouper, one of the best eating fish Florida has to offer:

The grouper fishing is hot!



And they are getting bigger all the time:


Saturday Evening: As with all good things 'Fishing the Middle Grounds and Vicinity' must come to an end:

We are hungry, I mean really hungry. Our Tammy has been cooking all afternoon for us. 'Jersey Girl' you outdid yourself on this one. What an adventure...a very diversified catch, the best group of people, and a meal fit for a king; fit for a Florida Fisherman:


That 'Yankee' roast beef pot roast, garnished with steamed vegetables, red potatoes cooked to perfection, and Tampa Bay's own Cuban bread, is a meal that would put the finest restaurant to shame. What a life! What an adventure! Time to 'hit the sack!' 
Now that was one quick, comfortable, night.
Sunday Morning:

Our FWC accompanied us on the boat and met us at the dock. 
Real time, meaningful, data. They analyzed and took samples of our catch. The more up-to-date, useful data, the healthier our fishery. 

Thanks Dylan Hubbard for the following picture:

Talk about a happy angler...That smile is real!

You are going to need a bigger, much bigger, box:

Nothing beats coming home Sunday morning 'In The Money!'


Hope you enjoyed this report as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. Be sure to check out the short, action packed, video of our trip: 

https://youtu.be/boLEGmjLaao

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good report, Bob. Keep them coming! <"(((((><


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. It's a real honor to share our great state with you.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As always, great report and pics as well.
Wtg.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Sharing has become a way of life for me. Thank you so much for sharing my life with me.


----------

